# Conformation For Jumping!!!



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

very fancey looking horse,i wouldnt have guess he was a mustang.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

he is very cute, what height are you jumping now?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

aww hes gorgeous!


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

He is cute isn't he! I have some more pics of his confo. now! Thanx for the comments! We just started particular training and we are focusing on 1' at the moment, since we just started this year! I'll try and get some jumping pics ASAP! He is barefoot at the moment, cause he has incredibly hard and solid feet, and shoes are extremely pricey, up here so yeah! Heres more pics! Tell me what you think!





































He's in draw reins right now, because he has a high headset, and draw reins help him use his back muscles a little bit! And YES, I know how to use them properly!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Jumping wise, he looks like a sturdy little guy. His front legs look very solid, and his behind is a little small, but looks powerful. He's got a nice slight uphill build, and if you get him working off of his hind-end, this will benefit him for jumping.

I did notice that he looks a little camped under, and that his neck is a little thick, but it shouldn't affect him too much.

I like him =] And everyone is right, he is very fancy for a mustang!


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

I never would have guessed he was a mustang. He's very good looking.


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the complements! Does anybody else have a mustang on here!?! Any pics!?!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

It appears he has a white spot on his shoulder.....did he have that when you got him, or is that recent?

It looks as though he has rotated shoulders. In the first picture you can see his shoulder looks bulgy, so essentially he is carrying himself on the forehand and not extending his shoulders. From where your saddle is placed, I can see it's too far forward, which causes him to carry himself in this manner.


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

My saddle pad is what made that mark because it is shaped like the saddle and it slid forward and messed the hair up a little! And the white spots on both sides of his shoulder is from when he was a rental horse and he had a very ill-fitting saddle on him all day long! THOSE *******S!!!!!


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very nice looking horse. I wouldn't even think he's mustang frankly.  The only thing I would point out is his toes look too long. But may be it's just an angle.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

One thing I see that hasn't been mentioned yet is that his pasterns don't come straight down into his hooves in the front. They're offset a little to the inside. Not severely though, so it shouldn't really affect him much, if at all.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Mehh, I don't really like his back end. It looks very weak compared to his front end.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I like his big muley ears, soo cute! Don't worry about him being barefoot. That's a good thing if he has nice hard feet, I'd leave em bare, even if you are wanting to jump him should be fine. I put Tom(changed it back from Dhom, its just too confusing for me, mom wont call him Dhom so I give up So now he is Tomahawk, hehe take that mom!) on here a bit ago to figure out his breed and popular opinion came as Mustang, so ill post a few pics...
























He has big ears too!


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I second the rotated shoulder, and that your saddle is up too far...I think that will greatly help him be able to take jumps with ease. Mustangs normally have pretty good scapula movement and how far up your saddle looks, does appear like it's blocking movements.

But he's a beauty! I've always adored mustangs!


----------

